

We Think That Bin Laden Death Photo Is Fake - georgecmu
http://photoblog.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2011/05/02/6568249-we-think-that-bin-laden-death-photo-is-a-fake

======
FrancescoRizzi
Indeed, I've been hearing this is a fake that has been circulating the webs
for a while now. Good to see some of the mainstream media outlet catching up
with the drums

------
michaelcampbell
The only people that are more irritating than the ones who believe everything
they see on the news/internet are the ones who believe none of it.

